# B104A00 - Engine/Motor Control Module 1/power electronics 4 not authorized



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

I scanned my car today after giving it an oil change. I do have a Stage 1 UniTronic tune on it. Everything is stock.

Any ideas?

----

OBDeleven vehicle history log
Date: 2021-11-14 10:13:51

Car: Tiguan
Year: 2018
Body type: SEL
Engine: DGUA kW ( hp) l
Mileage: 54011 mi

---------------------------------------------------------------
17 Dashboard
System description: KOMBI
Software number: 5NA920850B
Software version: 0310
Hardware number: 5NA920850B
Hardware version: 380

Faults:
B104A00 - Engine/Motor Control Module 1/power electronics 4 not authorized
Intermittent
Priority - 1 
Malfunction frequency counter - 1 
Unlearning counter - 255 
km-Mileage - 86923 km
date - 2021-11-14 09:58:12


----------

